# How to dye sheets black?



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Go down to Jo-Ann fabrics(or Wal-Mart) and buy the dye packets. Just follow the directions...its really cheap


----------



## foxfish (Sep 9, 2011)

hmm I have seen the wall mart videos! lol ... but we don't have them in the UK, I can buy fabric dye but it cost $8 to do one sheet!


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Not sure if this would work, but how about using a 5 gallon bucket adding black latex paint and water then let them soak?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm not sure it would be worth the effort. One year a number of years ago we tried dying some sheets and the color was not as deep as we needed. For the time and effort that went into that I was disappointed. I used it in my washer and it wasn't completely stainless steel inside so took quite a long time to get the coloring out of all the plastic parts the dye had come in contact with. 

Not sure what you need the black sheets for but I would suggest considering either black landscape fabric, black plastic sheeting from the hardware store, real black sheets from a resale shop if you can find them cheap and sometimes you can, or some of the party stores or places like BuyCostumes sells blackout wall panel material.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah black dye tends to turn white things a dark grey instead of a true black.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

i also recommend staying away from the black fabric dye you can get in stores ... it is never dark enough

amk


----------



## foxfish (Sep 9, 2011)

I have had a few suggestions off my Facebook page.... black emulsion paint & apparently squid ink!
I have used the landscape fabric before & still do for blacking out certain aspects but it does not hang very well & I am going for a black ripped curtains look. 
I tried the black paint yesterday, I used an plastic dustbin filled with about 12" of water & a pint of matt black paint ...result ... grey sheets!


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

Almost every grocery store carries it in the laundry section. The stuff is called rit-dye and is like $4 but it goes a long ways. just put the sheets in a bucket and stir it w/ the dye =]


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

If you want to skip the hassle of dying all the sheets, weed barrier rolls is very cheap right now.


----------



## Shaney G (Sep 23, 2013)

bl00d said:


> Almost every grocery store carries it in the laundry section. The stuff is called rit-dye and is like $4 but it goes a long ways. just put the sheets in a bucket and stir it w/ the dye =]


I second this. Rit-dye even works to dye plastics. I dyed a plastic motorcycle tank with rit-dye. It works very well.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

After some googling, here's some dyes that seem to work on nylon & wool:

http://www.dharmatrading.com/dyes/dyes-for-dyeing-silk-wool-nylon.html


They also sell dyes for cotton, rayon, hemp & linen:

http://www.dharmatrading.com/dyes/dyes-for-dyeing-cotton-rayon-hemp-linen.html


Interesting site too with tutorials & help. I've never personally used these so I have no idea how well they work or don't work but several people on other dyeing sites recommend them.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

foxfish said:


> ...& apparently squid ink!!


Time to go squeeze some squid!!


----------

